# Battlefield 3-Beta: Passwort für Caspian Border-Server, EA momentan mit Key-Vergabe überfordert



## SebastianThoeing (28. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3-Beta: Passwort für Caspian Border-Server, EA momentan mit Key-Vergabe überfordert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3-Beta: Passwort für Caspian Border-Server, EA momentan mit Key-Vergabe überfordert


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. September 2011)

Macht bitte alle, die es nur können, videos und screenshots mit feedbacks. Die leute die das spiel nicht spielen können werden euch sehr dafür danken!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. September 2011)

eidt: doch geht,


----------



## Lordex (28. September 2011)

Doch PW geht, nur nicht bei EA Servern! Ich habe ganze ZWEI Server wo das PW zwar geht ich aber nicht reinkomme wegen: A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 ) !!!!!!

Watt ein scheiss!


----------



## dmwDragon (28. September 2011)

Juhuuu Platz 33 in der Warteschlange


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

Der Test Server scheint gerade Probleme zu haben entweder ich werde immer vom Server geworfen oder der Server ist offline denn mal steht er da mal nicht.


----------



## Playerboy90 (28. September 2011)

immer noch nichts gekriegt die zeit was ich ich schohn geopfert habe mein gott. aber ich will nicht aufgeben


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

Wollte sogar gestern schon die Map spielen aber die ganzen Server hatten ein PW


----------



## Khaos (28. September 2011)

> aber nicht reinkomme wegen: A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 ) !!!!!!



Das oder etwas ähnliches habe ich bei 80% der Spiele, wo ich versuche beizutreten. Unabhängig von der Karte. 
Wenn ich diesen Fehler nicht habe, dann den, dass das Spiel nicht startet. Oder nach kurzem Spielen ohne Meldung abstürzt. Oder erst nach langem Spielen, damit auch ja alle Achievements weg sind. ^^ 

Klar, es ist eine Beta, aber wie will ich etwas "testen", wenn ich selbst dazu nicht in der Lage bin? Bei mir ist es bis jetzt so, dass ich auf ~ 2 von 10 probierten Servern tatsächlich drauf komme. Auf 1 von 5 Servern bleib ich sogar über´s Rundenende hinaus drauf, ohne dass ich rausgeschmissen werde. 
Das find ich, ist keine gute Grundlage. :/


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

Ich habe auch oft das Problem mit den Fehler:
      A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )

  A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 2 )


 Abstürze kann ich mich zum Glück nicht beklagen aber was ich doof finde ist der Battlelog, denn ich habe nicht vorher die Möglichkeit die Grafik einzustellen, und man muss das Spiel jedes mal neu starten nach der Änderung einer Grafik Einstellung, und zu allem dem ist der Browser dadurch auch die ganze zeit offen und der braucht ja auch ein wenig Leistung die man eventuell im Spiel haben könnte


----------



## Necthron (28. September 2011)

habt ihr denn auch den neuen treiber für eure grakas drauf? kumpel hatte auch probs und nach neuem treiber läufts  tryt dit mal


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. September 2011)

ich komme ohne promleme auf die server , Läuft 100%..nur die sache mit pw eingeben Caspian Border  wo?????? ????


----------



## Necthron (28. September 2011)

nach dem du auf den server draufklickst musste pw eingeben ist aber sehr lang und der eine der leer ist funztdit pw nicht


----------



## matze214 (28. September 2011)

omg ist caspain border geil!


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. September 2011)

hää ich hab vorhin bei bf 3 origin mal auf spass auf updates prüfen gedrückt hää jetzt lädt er was runter 3,9 gb hmmm mal schauen


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. September 2011)

ich hatte eh Probleme mit rennen und mouse Einstellung hoffe das geht damit weg


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. September 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> hää ich hab vorhin bei bf 3 origin mal auf spass auf updates prüfen gedrückt hää jetzt lädt er was runter 3,9 gb hmmm mal schauen


 
3,9 GB, dass ist die Beta


----------



## wgamer (28. September 2011)

Ich bekomme immer:
A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )
nachdem ich das passwort eingegeben habe.


----------



## XIII30 (28. September 2011)

Ja bekomm ich auch und hab jetzt nur noch ein sever mit der karte


----------



## wgamer (28. September 2011)

und ich sehe nur einen server bei caspian border und der ist voll, ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. September 2011)

wgamer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer:
> A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )
> nachdem ich das passwort eingegeben habe.



Ich hab das hier gefunden teste mal..     his worked for me:
Open BF3 Beta from your Origin browser, which will then open battlelog.  Try to join a game from there.


----------



## wgamer (28. September 2011)

mach ich ja, auch nicht anders, ich habe das spiel über origin gestartet, was man auch muss und dann bei unter filter caspian border aussgesucht und seh dann den amsterdam server. Ich klicke auf joinen gebe das Passwort ein (das richtige) und bekomme die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## desperadoxcap (28. September 2011)

wgamer schrieb:


> mach ich ja, auch nicht anders, ich habe das spiel über origin gestartet, was man auch muss und dann bei unter filter caspian border aussgesucht und seh dann den amsterdam server. Ich klicke auf joinen gebe das Passwort ein (das richtige) und bekomme die Fehlermeldung.


wieso caspian border.. spiel doch erst mal metro was auch zu 100 % geht ,, such dir auch ein sever mit wenig Spieler


----------



## Chriss8185 (28. September 2011)

caspian border server sind weg ?????????


----------



## wgamer (28. September 2011)

also bei mir geht es jetzt anscheinend, bin noch am warten, bin
36th place in queue. und warte bisher ne halbe stunde


----------



## wgamer (28. September 2011)

ich konnte caspian border zocken, wurde dann aber rausgeschmissen und nu ist der server weg


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

hab denn sch***-Key immer noch net


----------



## Grownz (28. September 2011)

Ach du heilige Scheiße! Also der Rush-Modus auf OpMetro war ja schon klasse, aber DAS?? Da sind mir irgendwie die Superlative ausgegangen ... xD


----------



## Skaty12 (28. September 2011)

LinxPax schrieb:


> hab denn sch***-Key immer noch net


 Bist nich allein. Ich habe 3 Mails geschrieben und angerufen - ohne Erfolg. Ich verlange, wenn sie Server wieder stabiler sind, mal mein Geld zurück


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2011)

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum die bei der Beta nicht die richtigen 64er Maps, mit allen Fahr- und Flugzeugen testen lassen. DAS ist doch Battlefield und nicht diese komischen kleinen Maps mit weniger Spielern und kaum Fahrzeugen, die eher an Call of Duty erinnern.


----------



## Mentor501 (28. September 2011)

LinxPax schrieb:


> hab denn sch***-Key immer noch net


 
Um den Key zu erhalten musst du:
-BF3 über Origin geordert haben (und zwar VOR dem 25ten) / Die Tier1 Limitit Edition besitzen 

Wenn das erfüllt ist musst du:
-Die Tier1 Version in Origin registrieren, oder im Falle einer Steam Version Steam neu starten
-Du musst über 18 Jahre alt sein (Zumindest wird dies oft gesagt)
-Deine EMail-Adresse muss mit jener des verwendeten ACC im Origin Store übereinstimmen! (Es gibt einige die für den Store andere Angaben gemacht haben als für das Programm Origin auf dem Rechner, da ist es wichtig Origin erstens mit dem im Store verwendeten Acc zu benutzen bzw. die richtige EMail-Adresse zu checken.)



Skaty12 schrieb:


> Bist nich allein. Ich habe 3 Mails geschrieben und angerufen - ohne Erfolg. Ich verlange, wenn sie Server wieder stabiler sind, mal mein Geld zurück


 
 Lustig das du diese Aussage immer an irgendwelche Bedingungen knüpfst,... Warum?
Btw: wenn dein Accountname dein Alter vor einem Jahr wiederspiegelt wirst du vermutlich keinen Key erhalten, nur als Info, kann sein das ich falsch liege, bin selber kein Closed Beta Kandidat, also kann ich immer nur das wiedergeben was ich so höre.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nicht, warum die bei der Beta nicht die richtigen 64er Maps, mit allen Fahr- und Flugzeugen testen lassen. DAS ist doch Battlefield und nicht diese komischen kleinen Maps mit weniger Spielern und kaum Fahrzeugen, die eher an Call of Duty erinnern.


 
Hö? Was isn jetzt noch so falsch an Caspian Border?
Oder meintest du OPMetro?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Hö? Was isn jetzt noch so falsch an Caspian Border?
> Oder meintest du OPMetro?


 
Diese OpMetro Map meinte ich, ja


----------



## Faenwulf (28. September 2011)

Key Probleme? probiert doch mal den Live Support, man wartet zwar ne Stunde aber die Leute dort sind recht kompetent

http://support.ea.com/app/ask/


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

wenn ich beim live support eine stunde warte steht kein advisor gefunden -.-


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

Wirklich Vor dem 25? nicht noch am 25? o.O


----------



## AnNo1935 (28. September 2011)

Im übrigen gibts hier von gamesStrike.com: http://www.gamesstrike.com/
Ein Video von der neuen Map: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp-VrqMB9X8


----------



## LordNycon82 (28. September 2011)

Hab die Tier 1  version (Original) konnte aber noch nie den MP zocken!!!  Mein Cd key ist ungültig oder wird bereits verwendet!!! Ich will die BF3 Beta testen!!! Hab sogar mein Account von EA auf Origin gewechselt!! kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

@LordNycon82

Wie kann dein Key schon verwendet werden? Schon mal den EA Support Kontaktiert? Die sperren deinen alten Key und geben dir einen neuen (Man benötigt aber den Kassenbon oder einen Kaufbeleg)


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (28. September 2011)

Habe mir BF3 am 21.10 auf Origin vorbestellt, habe auch die Bestätigungsemail vom Kauf auf meine momentane Emailaddresse bekommen. Habe auch schon mit Origin Bad Company 2 gespielt, ist der einzige EA Account den ich je hatte. Heute sehe ich aufeinmal auf ea.com meine Emailaddresse wäre nicht verifiziert. Könnte es deswegen sien, dass ich keinen Key bekommen habe? Wenn ich z.B. mein Passwort ändern wollte, bekam ich die Email auch auf diese Addresse, gab nie ein Problem. Sehe das auch zum ersten Mal. Warum habe ich noch keinen dummen key.


----------



## LordNycon82 (28. September 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> @LordNycon82
> 
> Wie kann dein Key schon verwendet werden? Schon mal den EA Support Kontaktiert? Die sperren deinen alten Key und geben dir einen neuen (Man benötigt aber den Kassenbon oder einen Kaufbeleg)


 
Ja hab ich schon ne mail geschrieben!!!! Das dumme ist nur ich hab den kaufbeleg nicht mehr!! Jetzt hab ich angst das game ( Tier 1) zu deinstallieren und neu aufzuspielen wegen dem CD Key.


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

Dann meld dich dennoch beim Support mach Foto von Hülle, Spiel und Key dann sehen sie das du es Original hast. (Warte aber bis sie dich auffordern das du die Bilder machen sollst) Ich denke das sei dir dann Helfen


----------



## LordNycon82 (28. September 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Dann meld dich dennoch beim Support mach Foto von Hülle, Spiel und Key dann sehen sie das du es Original hast. (Warte aber bis sie dich auffordern das du die Bilder machen sollst) Ich denke das sei dir dann Helfen


 
Thank´s für den tip ist eine gute Idee ich werd es mal versuchen.


----------



## Nick1313 (28. September 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Jet Gameplay aufgenommen um euch zu zeigen, wie das Fliegen aussieht
> 
> Battlefield 3 Closed Beta Jet Gameplay - YouTube


 
Du nervst langsam ..


----------



## Sirius89 (28. September 2011)

Jeder der diese Map in der Beta noch nicht gespielt hat hat eigentlich gar kein Recht über BF3 zu urteilen.Da liegen wirklich WELTEN zwischen.Während Operation Meatgrinder total kacke is is Caspian Border einfach geil und Battlefield durch und durch.

Man könnte sie mit Heavy Metal aus BC2 vergleichen (so nen bisschen) nur in GIGANTISCH. O_O
Auf jeden Fall macht das Spiel in 64 player conquest mode richtig derbe Laune.
Battlefield is BACK!

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Quad damit ichs komplett flüssig zum laufen bekommen. xD


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (28. September 2011)

Habe mir BF3 am 21.10 auf Origin vorbestellt, habe auch die Bestätigungsemail vom Kauf auf meine momentane Emailaddresse bekommen. Habe auch schon mit Origin Bad Company 2 gespielt, ist der einzige EA Account den ich je hatte. Heute sehe ich aufeinmal auf ea.com meine Emailaddresse wäre nicht verifiziert. Könnte es deswegen sien, dass ich keinen Key bekommen habe? Wenn ich z.B. mein Passwort ändern wollte, bekam ich die Email auch auf diese Addresse, gab nie ein Problem. Sehe das auch zum ersten Mal. Warum habe ich noch keinen dummen key.


----------



## CJ18 (28. September 2011)

Warum spammst du? Verifizier deine E-Mail und schreib dann den EA Support an die Helfen dir dann. Und du musst nicht BC2 gespielt haben sondern MoH LE. Und es kann sein das du das spiel zu spät Vorbestellt hast den die hatten da so eine Frist.


----------



## masterkoron (28. September 2011)

Hab jetzt ein paar Runden gezockt, aber muss sagen das Game wirkt zumindest für mich noch nicht richtig Rund. Hoffe da machen sie bis zum Release noch einiges dran. Aktuelle spielt es sich mehr wie Counter Strike als wie Battlefield.


----------



## EpicNova311 (29. September 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Jeder der diese Map in der Beta noch nicht gespielt hat hat eigentlich gar kein Recht über BF3 zu urteilen.Da liegen wirklich WELTEN zwischen.Während Operation Meatgrinder total kacke is is Caspian Border einfach geil und Battlefield durch und durch.



operation meatgrinder?? xDDD


----------



## wurzn (29. September 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein paar Runden gezockt, aber muss sagen das Game wirkt zumindest für mich noch nicht richtig Rund. Hoffe da machen sie bis zum Release noch einiges dran. Aktuelle spielt es sich mehr wie Counter Strike als wie Battlefield.


 
hmm, unverständlich. find ich gar nicht.


----------



## wurzn (29. September 2011)

Der-Pokespieler schrieb:


> Habe mir BF3 am 21.10 auf Origin vorbestellt, habe auch die Bestätigungsemail vom Kauf auf meine momentane Emailaddresse bekommen. Habe auch schon mit Origin Bad Company 2 gespielt, ist der einzige EA Account den ich je hatte. Heute sehe ich aufeinmal auf ea.com meine Emailaddresse wäre nicht verifiziert. Könnte es deswegen sien, dass ich keinen Key bekommen habe? Wenn ich z.B. mein Passwort ändern wollte, bekam ich die Email auch auf diese Addresse, gab nie ein Problem. Sehe das auch zum ersten Mal. Warum habe ich noch keinen dummen key.


 
jo, ich glaub du hast es schon richtig erkannt


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (29. September 2011)

Naja habe mich im Support beschwert und dann den Key heute morgen um 11:30 bekommen. So bin ich wenigstens an diesem Open Beta Chaos vorbei gekommen. Find's nur komisch, dass ich mit der Email Addresse BF3 kaufen kann. aber keinen Key bekomme.


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

könnte mir vieleicht bitte jemand sagen wie ich denn nun auf caspian border joine??


----------

